# Where to find So. Cal. organized rides/races?



## astroclimb (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks for your responses to my previous post. I've another question, I'm a relatively frequent visitor to So. Cal. so I'd like to know if there are web resources to find out about organized rides and races in the So. Cal. area. 

Thanks!!!

TH


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*This oughta get you started...*

http://www.labikepaths.com/calendar.html -- I don't know how recent any of this is, but there should be some good contacts.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*socalracing.com*

This is the site with all the info....


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

Actually it's www.socalcycling.com.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Thanks for*

the correction of my error....


----------

